# Rocky Mountain headbadge



## jantje (25. Januar 2007)

Ich suche fur meiner Rocky Mountain Vertex ein headbadge / head tube badge.
Ich weib leider nicht die richtige nahme auf deutsch.

Kann jemand mir helfen oder weibt jemand wo ich die kann kaufen.

Vielen dank.


----------



## jantje (25. Januar 2007)

Hier ist ein vorbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht fragst du hier mal nach:
http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-web-shop.html


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. August 2009)

So, bei mir ist jetzt auch das schlimmste eingetreten: mein Headbadge ist kaputt und wahrscheinlich bekomm ich kein neues! 






Fragt nicht, wie das passiert ist.
Aber bei mir ist alles ok, schaut schlimmer aus, als es ist.
Ich hab gleich mal den Markus von MT-Sports gefragt, aber der meinte auch, dass es keine Chance gibt, ein neues zu bekommen :-(


----------

